#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-09
<BluesKaj> hi
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-10
<cryptopsy> mount -t msdos concatenated my file names, why?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around sips
 * genii-around gnaws on a coffee bean
<hudo> hi, I need to install hp officejet 4500
<BluesKaj> hudo, best to ask in #ubuntu
<hudo> thx BluesKaj
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-11
<akita> Hi
 * genii-around hand-grinds some dark-roasted Arabica beans, prepares a lovely batch of coffee in the French press
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dscassel> Morning, genii-around, BluesKaj
<bregma> heh, it's end-of-day at UDS in Budapest right now
<dscassel> bregma: Yeah, I'm listening to the Ask Mark session now. :)
<bregma> that's right across the hall from the session I'm leading
<dscassel> bregma: I'm interested in your uTouch session too, but I can only do one at a time.
<dscassel> I accidentally stayed up all night, so I decided to actually participate today. :)
<bregma> I'm sure Mark's session is way more exciting
<dscassel> bregma: Interesting, anyway. But mostly clarifications on what we've seen from sabdfl blog posts...
<bregma> no surprise
<dscassel> Still, strikes me as a valuable exercise.
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel bregma
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> hey
<BluesKaj> so bregma did they settle the gnome3/Unity issues at the conference?
<BluesKaj> not thay it means a lot tome since I'm a kde fan
<bregma> I believe Ubuntu will be sticking with Unity as the default shell, I thing gnome3 is going in for 11.10 (but it might be for 12.04)
<bregma> Unity runs on gnome
<BluesKaj> yes I meant gnome 3
<dscassel> BluesKaj: What issues?
<dscassel> AFAIK, you can run Gnome 3 via the PPA right now.
<dscassel> (I'd heard it was blacklisted, but I think that was just beta problems).
<dscassel> It's not int he repos because it's too new.  That'll change for Oneiric.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, if you ask about specific issues , I'm not sure , I just hear about crashes and freezes and unresponsive to commands complaints over at #ubuntu about Unity
<dscassel> I've had Unity crash a couple times, but otherwise it's working pretty well for me.
<dscassel> It's also really new.  I don't expect 1.0 software to be perfect.
<dscassel> It'll be better in Oneiric.
<dscassel> I'm having more problems with Firefox 4, honestly. :P
<BluesKaj> dscassel,yeah , FF was giving me trouble as well, so it din't take much to switch to chromium
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-15
<AAA_> Good evening I'm looking for someone who knows the application "SCRIPT BASTILLE"
<AAA_> up please
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<SIR_Taco> hello
<SIR_Taco> guess I'm early
<BobJonkman> SIR_Taco: Early?  For the IRC chat?
<SIR_Taco> yes, like two days early... since I re-read the e-mail haha
<SIR_Taco> Tuesday's are fire training night... so maybe it was just wishful sub-conscious thinking that it was "today" not "tuesday"
<BobJonkman> Yes, tuesday.
<BobJonkman> I might not make it myself.  There's work to be done
<SIR_Taco> is it always Tuesdays?
<BobJonkman> It has been for a few months.
<BobJonkman> Some people can't make it on weekend nights
<SIR_Taco> Fair enough
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure if consistency is valued over convenience.
<BobJonkman> So maybe the IRC chats could be mixed up a little.
<SIR_Taco> haha well I wouldn't expect it to change for me
<BobJonkman> Say on the 15th of every month, regardless of weekday
<SIR_Taco> that wouldn't be so bad and, at the very least, consistent
<BobJonkman> I'll dingle dscassel, who organizes these things.
<SIR_Taco> honestly, it's fine... if I'm busy, I'm busy
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-07
<FiReSTaRT> lubuntu isn't looking too bad at all.. managed to install it in virtualbox by leaving the install window alone and not trying to do anything else on my computer lol
<FiReSTaRT> it'll get a nice test run as a virtual appliance that only has to connect to the work vpn, run nx and run twinkle :D
<dscassel> UDS keynote starting now! http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Karou> hjey
<Karou> anyone here?
<mimcpher> nope
<Karou> id like some help if possible
<dscassel> I'm paying more attention to UDS session rooms at the moment... :)
<mimcpher> what kep do you need?
<dscassel> Karou: Yeah, how can we help?
<dscassel> (#ubuntu may be more responsive, though... I'm lousy at tech support).
<Karou> can somebody help me?
<genii-around> Karou: Best to just ask the actual thing you might need help with and then to see if someone knows the answer
<Karou> well i installed ubuntu to /sda5
<Karou> and i want to have a tri boot
<Karou> using windows 8 as the boot loader
<genii-around> Karou: For configuring the Windows boot loader and not GRUB, probably better to ask in the ##windows channel
<Karou> its windows 8 :/
<dscassel> Yeah, I have no experience with Windows 8.
<genii-around> I don't think it uses boot.ini anymore
<Karou> ill tell you what it uses
<Karou> anyone know how to use neo grub?
<Karou> hey
<Karou> where does grub keep its config files?
<genii-around> Karou: The Ubuntu linux grub2 default settings file is in /etc/default/grub , boot time grub stuff is in /boot/grub
<Karou> is ubuntu 12.04 on grub or grub2?
<genii-around> grub2
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-08
<dscassel> bilal: You were in the Software Centre session?
<bilal> dscassel: yu[
<bilal> *yup
<dscassel> I wanted to listen in, but decided to do the community round table instead...
<dscassel> Did they talk at all about cutting down on the clutter? Like cool apps getting swamped by magazines?
 * dscassel is going to join the app developer community session now. 
<bilal> dscassel: nope, no mention of clutter
<dscassel> bilal: :/
<dscassel> I'm kinda concerned the software centre doesn't make a good impression to Android or iPhone developers who are used to app stores there.
<dscassel> It's hard to point ot it and go "look! you can sell stuff there!" when you look at it and all you see is magazines.
<dscassel> In my exprience, there are plenty of developers running ubuntu.
<dscassel> (mostly web developers, admittedly)
<dscassel> ugh, wrong widnow.
<bilal> dscassel: Late, but I get your point. Your point is good, you need to talk to mpt about it
<bilal> mpt on IRC
<bilal> he managed Unity design
<bilal> err, he manages SC design
<dscassel> Meeting in 15!
<dscassel> (or thereabouts)
<dscassel> Meeting in 5!
<bregma> gah, UDS-loco conflict
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-09
<dscassel> Meeting time! DarwinSurvivor jaguar- komputes ryanakca azend james_w Kulag sipherdee bilal egerlach jlamothe txwikinger bregma FiReSTaRT johanbr mars cyphermox IdleOne KombuchaKip mimcpher willwh
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Yo
<bregma> hey ho!
<BobJonkman> Hey, eight o'clock
<bilal> Bah, I'm going to SF :(
<dscassel> bregma: Really? What's up?
<dscassel> Ah, personally, I'd probably do the UDS thing.
<bregma> just changing sessions
<dscassel> bilal, bregma: we're all jealous of your UDSness.
 * DarwinSurvivor is here
<mimcpher> Hello!
<dscassel> BobJonkman, KombuchaKip, DarwinSurvivor, mimcpher: Hi! :D
<BobJonkman> I'm  Bob Jonkman, out for dinner wit
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: What can we do for you?
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourself. Who are you, where are you and what do you do on/for/with Ubuntu?
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: Monthly IRC meeting. :)
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-05-08
<BobJonkman> with my in-laws. Will be mostly observing
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo (well, Kitchener at the moment)
<dscassel> and I'm loCo contact for Ubuntu canada.
<mimcpher> I'm Matthew McPherrin, and I run an ubuntu mirror / free software stuff as part of the Waterloo Computer Science Club
<dscassel> Woo! Calum T Dalek, represent!
<BobJonkman> out for dinner with inlaws
<BobJonkman> will be observing, not chatting
<bregma> hi, I'm Stephen Webb, I'm at UDS right now nor Oakland, CA but normally located up the Ottawa Valley
<KombuchaKip> My name's Kip. I'm project lead behind Avaneya, a free, commercial, cerebral science fiction game for GNU. (https://www.avaneya.com)
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm Doug I'm a brainstorm moderator and have recently started helping in #ubuntu.
<txwikinger> dscassel: UDS is ongoing :-)
<dscassel> bregma: How's UDS? :) ANything exciting?
<bregma> lots of server-side stuff, not my main area of interest
<dscassel> txwikinger: Yeah, I've been dropping in and out of sessions. (mostly community, but some desktop)
<txwikinger>  dscassel There is a Kubuntu Active Plasma session scheduled now
<dscassel> bregma: I hear ya.  The big reveal in the keynote was a server with a lot of cores or something.  Which is cool, I guess.
<bregma> I think the desktop focus for Quantal is going to be refining the theming and styling
<bregma> the "cool" multi-core server was an ARM-based server, I think, so it uses less power
<bregma> if you need a render farm in your living room or something
<dscassel> bregma: I'll be interested to see what happens with the HUD...
<dscassel> Anyway, I should probably get on with the meeting.
<dscassel> Upcoming events!
<dscassel> As always, watch http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<dscassel> Er, watch http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> Anyone from Ubuntu Quebec here?
<dscassel> I had an awesome release party. Photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/
<BobJonkman> lag lag lag on this phone
<dscassel> genii-around says turnout was down in Toronto, but he didn't have time to promote.  Still, parties are always good.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: What are you using for a client?
<BobJonkman> Yay for dscassel's parties!
 * BobJonkman is using yaaic on phone ..
<txwikinger> Any plans for multi-cultural festival?
<dscassel> On the mailing list, rrnwexec suggested hosting parties divorced to release (computers are banned), focusing on bringing in new people.
<dscassel> txwikinger: Not from me. Interested in doing something? :)
<txwikinger> Have to see.. very busy
<dscassel> txwikinger: I can relate. :)
<txwikinger> Nobody stops anybody from having any parties
<txwikinger> So I am not really sure what that has to do with Ubuntu
<dscassel> txwikinger: I wouldn't know how to run something like that successfully.  Not without a lot of work (which I don't have time for) or help.
<dscassel> I don't tend to go to those sort of parties. :)
<txwikinger> Well.. I would like to know how many people use Ubuntu after such a party
<txwikinger> I do not have any problems with such parties... I just think it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<txwikinger> I mean.. I go to Entrepreneurs meetings and do not use my computer there... but I do not do that as part of the Ubuntu LoCo
<txwikinger> That does not preclude that I meet people and sometime in the future I invite them to an Ubuntu event
<txwikinger> So.. all power to you, but what does it has to do with Ubuntu?
<dscassel> There's something to be said for community-building. I can see that. I just don't know how what Randall's proposing would work. Like, what do you *do*?
<txwikinger> Well.. also.. what is the success criteria
<txwikinger> Does he track the increase of Ubuntu users?
<dscassel> Dunno.
<txwikinger> If we do an install fest or a release party.. we give support so we have a success criteria
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Who's "Ade" (our team reports reporter)
<dscassel> txwikinger: And cake!
<txwikinger> Yeah!
<dscassel> I'd love to set up a booth at the multi-cultural fest, but I'm running a bit ragged lately.
<dscassel> When is it, anyway?
<txwikinger> No idea
<txwikinger> I always forget until it is happening
<dscassel> http://www.kwmc.on.ca/html/festival.html
<txwikinger> 23/24 June
<dscassel> My parents are visiting that weekend. :/ Also my birthday party...
<txwikinger> Hey.. a party :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> so the party's at dscassel's? :D
<txwikinger> but the food is better at the festival
<dscassel> Sure!
<dscassel> txwikinger: Any update on the website? I haven't thought about it for a while.
<dscassel> Didn't even update it for the release. :/
<txwikinger> Nope.
<dscassel> We're still waiting on a theme for Drupal 7, right?
<txwikinger> people seem only ask for permissions and otherwise disappear
<txwikinger> yes..
<dscassel> Hm.
<dscassel> I'd say we should do something about that, but I know I'm not going to do anything about it. :)
<txwikinger> hehe
<dscassel> There's also team reports, which we should also do something about.
<dscassel> I'll probably get to that.  In that I'll write a script which pulls events from the LoCo directory.
<dscassel> But it would be awesome if someone maintained them.
 * dscassel hears crickets.
 * bregma watches a tumbleweed roll by
<BobJonkman> lag?
 * bregma see a potential volunteer
<BobJonkman> there's Ade, who was volunteered by Chaslinux  last month
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: How do you get a table at Multi-cultural festival?
<BobJonkman> Don't know.
<BobJonkman> Anita did that for Fair Vote...
<txwikinger> Could you find out from Anita?
<BobJonkman> OK
<dscassel> Woo!
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I would like to meet this Ade person. :)
<BobJonkman> I'll invite hi
<BobJonkman> him to the next Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman> Again
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Cool.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: The next Kitchener hour isn't in the LoCo portal. Just sayin. :)
<BobJonkman> will fix shortly
<BobJonkman> Currently ignoring family at dinner
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob! :)
<dscassel> Anthing else anyone wants to talk about?
<txwikinger> Nothing I can share at this time :-)
<dscassel> Okay!
<dscassel> Thanks, folks!
<dscassel> BTW! UDS! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/
<dscassel> It's now easier to find and listen in on sessions.
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 12 June 5:00pm PDT, 8:00pm EDT, 9:30pm NDT
<BobJonkman> OK, dscassel: New events for Ubuntu Hour Kitchener and the next IRC meeting.  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> The agenda for the next IRC meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-06-12 could use some grooming
 * BobJonkman hasn't done a Minutes summary for March, April or May.
 * BobJonkman is feeling mighty guilty, seeing as how he volunteered for that job
 * BobJonkman would really like to enlist the meetingology bot and make *him* do the minutes!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-10
<willwh> hey guys - I can't seem to find how I allow people to share a byobu session
<willwh> i.e. someone log in to my server as a different user and connect to my session
<willwh> and either be able to input too, oir just watch
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-11
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: haven't used byobu in a long time. but you can do it in tmux using "tmux attach" very easily.
<willwh> cool thx
<dscassel> byobu uses tmux by default in 12.04.
<dscassel> So I'm assuming tmux commands apply.
<BobJonkman> Talking to Ade about Team Reports
<BobJonkman> I think we'll see him at the next Ubuntu Hour
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: oh, so they finally switched over! awesome
<willwh> hey guys - another random question
<willwh> is there a simple lib for displaying a terminal on a webpage
<willwh> I'd imagine not
<willwh> :)
<genii-around> willwh: The terminal of the machine the webserver is on?
<genii-around> willwh: At any rate, there is ajaxterm
<willwh> genii-around: yeah
<willwh> just so I can easily show people what I'm doing
<genii-around> willwh: A really simple way would be to do something like: script -q /some-file-apache-can-access          then display the contents of the file on a page
<genii-around> ( the actual command is called "script" here )
<willwh> genii-around: swwwwwwwwwwwwweeeet :)
<genii-around> willwh: Caveats: Doesn't play well with apps that format text on the screen, like editors
<willwh> hmm genii-around maybe I'm not understanding you
<willwh> script -q /apache_accessable_path
<willwh> don't I need something more than that?
<willwh> it just comes back to my prompt after a couple of seconds
<genii-around> willwh: On the webserver side you need a little bit of code to display the contents of that file inside a webpage
<willwh> ye but I'm confused, am I piping something to script -q /blabla
<willwh> ?
<willwh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/206547
<willwh> wow
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 206547 in gnome-shell "Open (but do not raise) new conversation windows automatically" [Undecided,New]
<willwh> that is horrible haha
<willwh> what is lubotu1 ?
<dscassel> lubotu1 is an ubuntu bot that looks for launchpad link and reads the summary. :)
<lubotu1> dscassel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dscassel> Indeed. :)
<dscassel> willwh: Do you use Gnome Shell?
<willwh> dscassel: terminator, yup
<willwh> so gnome term based :)
<dscassel> I'm actually kind of jealous of Gnome Shell's IM notifications.
<willwh> mmm?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-13
<Passaconaway> hello
<willwh> hi
<Passaconaway> how are you willwh
<willwh> good thxz
<Passaconaway> I am visiting family in canada
<willwh> cool
<willwh> I'm coding :)
<Passaconaway> what part of canada are you in?
<willwh> I live in Victoria, BC
<Passaconaway> coding fun:D
<Passaconaway> i am in west coast of vancouver island
<Passaconaway> nuu-chah nulth territory
<Passaconaway> close to Ucluelet
<Passaconaway> if you heard of it
<willwh> yeah
<willwh> I was in Tofino about 2 months ago
<Passaconaway> cool:)
<Passaconaway> its close to tofino
<willwh> I know :)
<Passaconaway> did you come here for surfing?
<willwh> with my wife and my son
<Passaconaway> next time visit Ucluelet area
<Passaconaway> its even nicer than tofino
<Passaconaway> rainforested
<Passaconaway> down south
<Passaconaway> its less well known than tofino
<Passaconaway> more private:)
<willwh> I have friends who used to run the ferry from bamfield to there
<willwh> they live just around the corner from me now :)
<Passaconaway> interesting, I have never been on a ferry:)
<Passaconaway> Did you enjoy tofino?
<willwh> yes
<dscassel> Good morning!
<dscassel> And Happy Mother's Day! (call your mom. :)
<FiReSTaRT> 'mornin' darcy.. happy hallmark holiday to you too :D
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-09
<azend> BobJonkman1: thanks for the email
<BobJonkman1> :)
<azend> I've been pretty smashed the past couple of weeks and haven't had much sit down time to go and set everything up
<BobJonkman1> Not many registrations yet: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2393-guelph-raring-ringtail-release-party/
<BobJonkman1> Should be fine.  These things mostly run themselves.
<BobJonkman1> Does Diyode have a pop fridge?
<azend> yup
<BobJonkman1> Then you're all set.\
<azend> it was pretty well stocked last time I checked
<BobJonkman1> I hope Diyode still accepts cash for the pop fridge.  Kwartzlab is drifting to Ripplepay and Bitcoin; I may have to go thirsty there soon
<azend> we'll take anything you've got
<BobJonkman1> :)
<azend> I've heard some KwartzLab members have rigged up some ponzi scheme with bit coins so that makes sense
<BobJonkman1> LOL
<azend> BobJonkman1: you should join us in #diyode
<BobJonkman1> singpolyma is developing some Web app to do with Ripplepay exchange
<azend> all I know is that, with the way they were talking at the last couple of meetings, it sounded like a ponzi scheme to me
<azend> not that I have anything against it
<azend> I would take part if I could :)
<BobJonkman1> Here's what singpolyma is working on: http://rippleunion.com/
<azend> I'm glad Ubuntu has decided to continue on having a regular release cycle
<BobJonkman1> Really? Why?
<BobJonkman1> I was looking forward to a rolling release
<BobJonkman1> In fact, I may try out the new Debian Testing (Jessie?) to see how that goes
<azend> moving to a rolling release structure would be detrimental to community around Ubuntu
<BobJonkman1> And I think Linux Mint Debian Edition is already rolling
<azend> and would destroy any excitement that builds from a new release being released
<BobJonkman1> True, it would reduce the opportunity for release parties.
<BobJonkman1> There would still be LTS releases, tho
<azend> I like rolling releases for distros like arch but not for Ubuntu
<azend> the LTS are almost always way behind the times though
<BobJonkman1> Canonical has a way of alienating the community anyway.
<azend> haha
<BobJonkman1> All that hoop-jumping for approvals, f'rinstance
<azend> very true
<BobJonkman1> I'm not sure the last few releases have been very good. I had bad experiences with 12.10, for example
<azend> really?
<BobJonkman1> And there were some earlier ones that were terrible, too.  I think 10.04 had broken Intel graphic drivers, for example.
<azend> I've heard they were pretty good
<BobJonkman1> Later point releases (10.04.2) were better.
<azend> 13.04 is just an expansion on 12.10 with emphasis on speed
<azend> so I guess we'll see
<BobJonkman1> So far, 13.04 seems OK.  The newer kernel (or maybe some drivers) are now detecting all the buttons on my laptop.
<BobJonkman1> I still have to experiment with hibernation and sleep
<BobJonkman1> And I really want to find an up-to-date Synaptics touchpad driver for Ubuntu. The toggle hotspot doesn't work on mine (there's no separate button)
<BobJonkman1> And I've never used the fingerprint scanner on this laptop.
<azend> I've never had a fingerprint reader work in Ubuntu properly
<BobJonkman1> It was pretty complicated setting up the PAM integration.  I gave up on an earlier version (10.10 maybe)
<azend> I know system 76 automatically does that for you
<azend> maybe look at their docs?
<BobJonkman1> They've got their own hardware, I'm not sure how applicable it would be.
<BobJonkman1> I'm using an HP ProBook
<BobJonkman1> Which does have *some* Linux support on the HP site
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-10
<BobJonkman1> Ready to party?
<BobJonkman1> Again?
<BobJonkman1> (exciting times!)
<dscassel> I think I'm out.
<dscassel> Part of me wants to. But most of me wants to take a nap. :/
<dscassel> Take pictures!
<mcpherrin> party?
<mcpherrin> erg, ubuntu 13.04 totally broke kerberized nfs :(
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-11
<BobJonkman> getting a great demo of Ubuntu Studio at #diyofe from Andy
<BobJonkman1> It's over! And it was good! Thanx, azend!
<azend> Thanks BobJonkman1!
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend: You're welcome.  There's some pics up at http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/465654/detailed ; there may be more later
<azend> Cool!
<azend> I'll check them out
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-12
 * KombuchaKip reminds everyone Sunday is Mother's day in case they forgot.
 * KombuchaKip should have clarified that this is at least the case if you're in Canada.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-05
<Seven_Six_Two> I got 14.04 today, but now the shipping company is asking me to call and confirm with customs. Is there a charge for receiving the loco pack?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-06
<Guest84256> Hello Canadians!
<PETMkyle> Anyone alive?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm totally alive. Hungry too.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-07
<barryoh> Hi, I have a grub question about --target
<barryoh> anyone know what package I need to install for grub-install to uderstand this: --target=i386-efi
<barryoh> More info: what package do I need to install to be able to use --target=i386-efi in this command: # grub-install --target=i386-efi --recheck --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub ( LINK:  bit.ly/1uAzIUg )
<barryoh> LINK http://astrofloyd.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/linux-only-installation-on-2006-macbook-using-refind/
<windowsislame> hi, can Linux mint users join your team?
<windowsislame> hi can Linux mint users join your team?
<IdleOne> I don't see why not
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-08
<instant_booty> anyone of you guys looking for a sysadmin job?
<instant_booty> http://www.studiosysadmins.com/jobs/view/95/
<BobJonkman> Cool! Thanx, instant_booty!
<BobJonkman> Is that your company, instant_booty?
<instant_booty> Yes sir
<instant_booty> Normally HR takes care of these things but I want to help the search, it's hard to the the right fit, so the more candidates the better!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-09
<BobJonkman> instant_booty: You might want to post it on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list.
<instant_booty> I don't want to be too spammy about this but that might be a good idea..
<instant_booty> although we mainly use centos :p
<willwh> instant_booty: I'm in Victoria ;x
<willwh> otherwise I would apply
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> wtf is going on in #ubuntu
<willwh> hah
<IdleOne> Sys Admin wanted in Vancouver http://www.studiosysadmins.com/jobs/view/95/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-11
<Seven_Six_Two> hello
<BobJonkman1> Hi Seven_Six_Two!
<Seven_Six_Two> we're one week away from our first event, and there are people in our lug's chatroom!
<Seven_Six_Two> There are so many DVDs. If you guys need some extras, let me know. I was considering asking the library if they would let me set up a little counter display to give them away, or something like that.
<Seven_Six_Two> Do people still do installfests?
<Seven_Six_Two> we also have a new mailing list that became active yesterday.
<BobJonkman1> Yes, people still have installfests.
<BobJonkman1> I'm doing a presentation to a local computer club, "Linux for Windows Users". The second session is this week (maybe next week), and I'm conducting an installfest.
<BobJonkman1> And later this month dscassel is planning an installfest with the new 14.04LTS DVDs at Kwartzlab, the local hackerspace
<BobJonkman1> You got your own boxes of DVDs?
<BobJonkman1> Sure, offer to put them on display at the Library!
<BobJonkman1> You could offer to host an installfest for them in return.
<BobJonkman1> Libraries love that kind of thing.
<Seven_Six_Two> Yeah, 175 dvds, 25 of them server
<Seven_Six_Two> I was thinking about laying them all out in an ubuntu-ish shape and taking a picture
<Seven_Six_Two> 25 isn't enough to spell lolug at small resolution ;)
<BobJonkman1> Cool! Don't tell the LoCoTeams people, there's only supposed to be one set of disks per country :)
#ubuntu-ca 2016-05-12
<Osirus126> hello everyone
<bregma> O/
#ubuntu-ca 2016-05-14
<Osirus126> Hello everyone. I hope all is well for everyone in the channel
<Osirus126> hey guys
<Osirus126> how is everyone?
<Osirus126> just joined and would like to say hello
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-12
<frozenonline> hi everyone.
<frozenonline> I've been checking out the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam website..
<frozenonline> what are the requirements for starting a section for a new city?
<frozenonline> hi?
<frozenonline> Hi..
<frozenonline> what's going on today?
